
Show HN: TreeLand – an outliner/task list inspired by Emacs org-mode - AlecJacobs
http://tree.land
======
escherize
I'm not a huge org-mode user but I do find it wonderful for organizing notes.
Changing levels, swapping orders, marking bullet points as todos and done are
all quick, once you learn the keys/idioms.

------
0XAFFE
Please add at least a message that you should enable javascript and don't
display a blank page.

~~~
AlecJacobs
Done. I added a message to enable JavaScript.

------
unwind
Please don't break my browser's back-button.

~~~
AlecJacobs
Sorry about that! It should be fixed now.

------
tectonic
Cool domain name :)

~~~
AlecJacobs
Thanks!

